# work placement



## smallford (Mar 19, 2011)

Need to organise a work placement via the DSS. Will last for up to 13 weeks Have a fairly free range in options at the moment so am thinking about this field - Can anyone point me in the direction of someone in Belfast preferrably east or Ards direction that may be in a position to help out - Knowledge in this area is newbie but I am prepared to learn from the bottom up - not afraid of hard work and looking to build up a new skill base (background is Financial Services 20+ yrs) I would prefer to source a placement myself as this gives me a little control over the outcome of the skills gained as opposed to an employer simply going through the motions 

- thanks James


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Would it not make you happy and more fulfilled? Keeping the DSS happy should not be the reason!


----------



## smallford (Mar 19, 2011)

toomanycitroens said:


> Would it not make you happy and more fulfilled? Keeping the DSS happy should not be the reason!


Would make me happier - given the choice between this and stuck in an office for the 13 weeks (down that for the last 20 yrs)I know which I would prefer - in addition it will ensure I always have a much cleaner car going forward


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

so why do you have to "keep the DSS happy" 

your posts are not exactly making anyone want to hire you...

doesnt show much will to work, or a desire to get a job..
comes across as though you want someone to give you a free ride(ie. let you not turn up or similar)


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> so why do you have to "keep the DSS happy"
> 
> your posts are not exactly making anyone want to hire you...
> 
> ...


well said totally agree


----------



## smallford (Mar 19, 2011)

smallford said:


> Need to organise a work placement to keep the DSS happy. Will last for up to 13 weeks Have a fairly free range in options at the moment so am thinking about this field - Can anyone point me in the direction of someone in Belfast preferrably east or Ards direction that may be in a position to help out - thanks James


Correction - I may not have worded correctly but I am seeking a work placement which may last up to 13 weeks (will be through the DSS as currently unemployed) - Knowledge in this area is newbie but I am prepared to learn from the bottom up - not afraid of hard work and looking to build up a new skill base (background is Financial Services 20+ yrs) I would prefer to source a placement myself as this gives me a little control over the outcome of the skills gained as opposed to an employer simply going through the motions


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

much better mate. 

while its probably gonna be hard to get any detailer to take you on... due to many reasons, one being your skill level, it will actually cause them more time than it saves (nothing to do with you, anyone new to detailing would be the same)
and they would need to take out employee liabilty insurance i would suspect.. meaning it would cost them money.

also paying you if its a paid placement(although i think its DSS funded if im correct in my thinking)

some detailers arent looking to train someone local to them, as you might start your own company and be the competition with what you have learnt/seen from thier business... and steal thier customers ofcourse..


----------



## smallford (Mar 19, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> much better mate.
> 
> while its probably gonna be hard to get any detailer to take you on... due to many reasons, one being your skill level, it will actually cause them more time than it saves (nothing to do with you, anyone new to detailing would be the same)
> and they would need to take out employee liabilty insurance i would suspect.. meaning it would cost them money.
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, I know that I am up against it for all of the reasons that you say but I do need to try, if only for my own sanity- On a side note I do not see me going into this as a career ( ultimate aim is to retrain as a mechanic but funding on this has been withdrawn until later in the year, possibly gone forever) This I see as a very good opportunity to work with some skilled people and pick up a fraction of their knowledge to set me up on a good personal footing - so much stuff, so little knowledge and never enough money - never mind life on the dole
You are correct in that it is DSS funded so no wages as such as I simply continue to receive my benefit


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

think my cousin done a similar thing when he was unemployed as he couldnt find work. ended up getting a job out of it at the end..

maybe a garage would take you on?
or a national one, like kwik fit ect..


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

where are you based as there may be an opening here esp as we are getting the shop organised and will probably run a car wash as well.


----------



## smallford (Mar 19, 2011)

Ronnie 

thanks for the thought - now back in the land of the working and earning money again. Where and when is the shop opening as there are a few basics I would like to buy and always prefer to give at a local level where possible

again thanks James


----------

